# Good low-light plants?



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm looking for some good low-light plants other than java moss and java fern. any suggestions?


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

anubias are very nice and low light.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

anubias all the way. Low light, super hardy, don't need extra CO2, and there are many varities. The barteri provide great cover. The nana look great as they are low ground plants. I have all anubias tanks. I have over 6 kinds.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I prefer Cryptocorynes. They may ofcause seem a little delicate to Pirahna-teeth.
But on the other hand, they come in massive variety, and you wont have to poke your hands into the tank every week to thin them out, (as with eg. Vallisneria) as they are fairly slow growers.
Just see to that they get some extra iron. I do so by putting small balls of red clay into the substrate around the plants. Then the cryptos get it all and the algae gets nada.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

there are so so much here are a hand full go do your studying







hehe
Bolbitis heudelotti 
Anubias barteri
Anubias afzelii
Anubias barteri v 'Angustifolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'caladiifolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias gigantae
Anubias 'congensis'
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Ceratophyllum demersum
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I have anacaris in my tank, seems to do quite well with low light.


----------

